# appendix mare critique



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

9 years old. Guessing appendix? 16.1 hh. Plan on barrel racing  what do you guys think? Not the best pictures but I'll try to get more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty big for barrels isn't she? Tied in at the knee and back at the knee.. and quite long. Nice power behind but she would be MORE powerful if the point of croup were a bit further forward.


----------



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

I dont think shes to big. My trainer owns a 16.3 hh gelding that runs 2d. Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Holy crow is she tied at the knee. I don't know much about what you look for for a barrel horse but I might be afraid to race those front legs. Those withers will be fun to fit a saddle to, too, it looks like 

Handsome girl, though. I don't know how well she'd do as a barrel horse but I don't know much about it, it's not my place to judge!


----------



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

Shoebox said:


> Holy crow is she tied at the knee. I don't know much about what you look for for a barrel horse but I might be afraid to race those front legs. Those withers will be fun to fit a saddle to, too, it looks like
> 
> Handsome girl, though. I don't know how well she'd do as a barrel horse but I don't know much about it, it's not my place to judge!


Thankfully we found a saddle pretty easily  her legs sent the best as she's slightly. Bent at the knee as well but I think she has potential: )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Tied at the knee is not bent. It is the narrowing below the knee.. a taper if you will and in this horse it is coupled with back at the knee. Both are weaknesses that, with a horse this size and weight, may lead to bowed tendons, strained suspensory and knee lameness. 

However, it sounds like you have your heart set on this horse and so do what you will and good luck.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

No one can tell you what to do with your horse because if your set on making her a barrel horse you will do it and you seem to want to do barrels and not care that she's not set up for them.. 

IMO her front legs are not gonna handle the strain of barrel racing.. she also seems to tall for that.. I know taller horses can but makes them "top heavy" good luck in what you decide
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

Elana said:


> Tied at the knee is not bent. It is the narrowing below the knee.. a taper if you will and in this horse it is coupled with back at the knee. Both are weaknesses that, with a horse this size and weight, may lead to bowed tendons, strained suspensory and knee lameness.
> 
> However, it sounds like you have your heart set on this horse and so do what you will and good luck.


I didn't mean bent my stupid phone changed it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

tall horses are doing just as well in barrel racing, height doesn't mean much if the horse carries its self correct and is trained correctly. However i do agree that her front legs are worrisome. If you were to barrel race her, get her started correctly have multiple vets on hand and start supplementing and take care to ice/cold hose those front legs after every ride and run. Be sure to pay extreme close care and a strong eye on them and if she starts getting sore stop racing her. My trainer has a friend that she raced her mare till that mare couldn't physically handle it due to a bad knee then proceeded to breed her....dont be that person.


----------



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

Are there good boots that would help? What are some supplements I should try? I definitely wouldnt push her that far! We are starting her very slow and probably won't be doing any competing until next year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would always ride her booted I like smbs. You can find ice wraps for after rides, ive never had to use them so i cant give you an answer on whats better. I would look into joint/leg supplements just to be safe. Ya she may not need them now but it wont hurt to start her on them now. 
There are many others on here that can give you even better tips though. I haven't had to deal with leg issues on a personal horse yet so I only know second hand from my trainer and what shes done.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I would always have SMB on her, front definetly and hind as well preferably. I like legacy SMB boots personally. Make sure you warm her up properly each ride. And afterwards I would cold hose/ice/liniment one of those but do not wrap over liniment. I would put her on MSM, I use it and I swear by it. You could also use another joint supplement, just look around and read. Check out horse.com


----------



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

How important would hind boots be? I cant decide on wether I should get just front ones or also the hind ones, since I dont really have that extra money.

I have started her on a supplement. And have been hosing down her legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elsa5 (May 4, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

There are competitive barrel horses from 13 hands to 16.3 hands. 16.1 is taller then average but not at all rare.

I've seen way worse then this horse last for 10+ years. 

I actually don't think she's THAT bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

